# SCADA  cx-programmer necesito un programita



## mefixxto (Abr 29, 2010)

Tengo el cx - programmer que con su herramienta CX-ONE se programa y se puede tambien simular un PLC OMRON por ejemplo.

Necesito que el programa al ponerlo en marcha se encienda una salida cualquiera 5 seg y se apague 6 seg, luego se vuelva a encender 5 y se apague 6..

No se si alguien me podria ayudar, espero encontrar alguien que sepa programar esto..


Desde ya Muchas gracias..


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 29, 2010)

hasta donde se los programas SCADA ilustran lo que esta pasando en el proceso...

inclusive podrias simular entradas y salidas...

pero no programar el proceso asi como pedis...eso hacelo en el PLC


----------



## mefixxto (Abr 29, 2010)

Lo que necesito es la logica escalera para programar el PLC, ya que con este programa se puede programar un proceso y posteriormente hacerlo correr en el plc..


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 5, 2010)

se puede?
y si se puede...es lo mejor?

la programación ya sea de PC, microcontroladores o PLC, es mejor hacerla en PC en un software adecuado que además te permita simular el programa completo a modo de encontrar y depurar errores....

el SCADA es el software que permite visualizar qué y cómo está pasando en el proceso, que es obviamente controlado por el PLC programado...pero de ahi a hacerlo a la inversa...no se

ademas conseguir softwares scada es dificil y caro.

saludos.


----------

